# Links > Tutorials >  εγκατασταση πακετων php σε mandrake 9.2

## mojiro

επειδη πολυ παιδευτηκα και τιποτα δεν καταφερα παραθετω το
παρακατω μινι-τουτοριαλ για να μην παιδευονται και αλλοι
πρωταριδες σαν και εμε.

λοιπον αν εχετε mandrake 9.2 τοτε εχετε εγκατεστημενο τον
apache1.3 & τον apache2. απο τους 2 τρεχει ο δευτερος μονο.
παρεα με τον apache2 υπαρχει και υποστηριξη για php. η
εκδοση της php ειναι η 4.3.3 . Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν εχει
υποστηριξη για xml & gd (βιλβιοθηκη γραφικων).

πηγαιντε στο φακελο* /var/www/html* και φτιαχτε ενα text file
με το ονομα *test1.php* . Μεσα σε αυτο βαλτε το παρακατω κειμενο




```
<html><body><?php
phpinfo();
?></body></html>
```

αποθηκευτε και ανοιχτε τον broswer στη διευθηνση

*http://localhost/test1.php* ή *http://[IP]/test1.php*

οπου [IP] η IP του server


Στην δευτερη μεγαλη παραγραφο ειναι καταχωρημενες ολες οι
βιβλιοθηκες που υπαρχουν μεσα στα cd της εγκαταστασης. Για
να εγκαταστησετε καποια πχ: gd, xml, xmlrpc

ανοιχτε την κονσολα και


```
urpmi php-gd
urpmi php-xml
urpmi php-xmlrpc
```

βαλτε τα cd που σας ζητα (το 2ο & το 3ο) και αφου τελειωσει
καντε reboot.


disclaimer
δεν φταιω αν δεν σας δουλεψει, εχω δοκιμασει τα απαντα. εχω
κατεβασει αρκετα αρχεια και τελικα η λυση ηταν μεσα στα cd
του mandrake. επισης η gd δεν μου εχει δουλεψει ακομα πληρως.
Η xml δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------

